# Shrimp article!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.newsday.com/mynews/ny-lspets4185086mar21,0,6850111.column

She misquoted me just a tad, but not a big deal -- and the Bumble Bees are not the same as Bee Shrimp, but that's ok, she didn't know. 

I'm famous  Not as famous as Frank Greco, but I'm famous. hehe. [smilie=k:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice to see our crustacean friends getting a bit of positive press and not from being an a plate.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL, thanks Gnat!  I sent her some pictures, wish she would have used them.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Very cool! I know exactly what you mean when you said:



> "Once you get them, you get really fascinated, because they're such hard-working little creatures," she says. "They're constantly looking for food and picking at stuff. They're so industrious, it's almost like watching an ant farm."




I'm watching mine right now....they flock to the front of the tank during feeding time LOL

PS: If I send you a shrimp with pre-paid return mailing, could you sign him for me?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, congrats PG! [smilie=k: 

See, it just goes to show that you know your stuff.... ;-)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Jan! 



> PS: If I send you a shrimp with pre-paid return mailing, could you sign him for me?


oh my goodness, I'm dying laughing! I might actually keep him


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG... Congrats... :rock: You the women!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL Trenac -- I got a little too 'into' the interview and I was at work (interview per telephone). I don't usually get that excited, so my boss was looking at me kinda strange..lol.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats! Keep it up!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Amber -- I think as a hobby (planted tanks, fish, inverts, etc.) we really need to get in the 'normal' press more often. I jumped at the opportunity to do this, I hope that there are more opportunities that come up for more of us to 'market' the hobby!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

True, true, true


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

A few weeks ago in the St Louis Post-Dispatch there was an article about fish. I sent an email to the writer informing them of the local fresh and saltwater clubs and inviting her to a meeting where we were to view a 5000 gallon saltwater tank. Unfortunately she didn't make it but 85 others did!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's too cool, S - good for you!


----------

